# Divorce Floor with 100% Solids and Flakes. Aliphatic urethane clear coat to follow



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Washed. Degreased. Diamond grind. Vacuum. Pre Prime. Crack fill. 100% Solids. Flakes. Tomorrow Clear Coat Aliphatic Urethane.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

How do you like the Pro 16?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> How do you like the Pro 16?


Pro 16 is several times better then the old machine. It has variable speed up to 850 rpm. 3 X faster to grind. Almost like cutting the lawn it's so fast. Also has forward and reverse for the blades. You can reverse the rotation every 10 minutes which basically gives the diamonds all new cutting surfaces. I used 20 grit blades which profiled the concrete to CSP -3, 1080 sq ft in 45 minutes. I tested the hardness of the concrete which was 2500 psi. Relatively soft. We did a well known celebrity and politicians floor last week. Took off a kit epoxy,1,400 sq ft and profiled the concrete in 3 hours from start to finish. Very satisfied with it so far. Have done 6 epoxy floors with it so far. Harder to get in the truck. Need two people. Old one I could lift myself. Have 4 sets of blades. 6 grit, 16, and two 20 grit. Two sets of diamond brushes, compression pads for deck sanding, diamond bristle brushes for decks, shaving blades for mastic removal, and carbide scarifying star blades for heavy duty coatings. Great machine for small jobs. Runs on 110.

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Where do you buy the blades from? I spent $300 at SW for six, not sure if that's a good price or not.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Te old style is either 1760 or 3450 rpm depending on model. What such a slow speed on the new model?


----------

